#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Past life regressions

## morningstar

Inspite of some criticisms, I would like to go for it.Has anyone tried it?

----------


## grim789

Im confused what are you going to try can you clarify a bit on that. If your going to look in on your pastlife i would love to hear how it is your going to go about it i would like to learn a bit on this if possible. It seems to be a interesting topic of disscusion. :Cool:

----------


## morningstar

Past life regression is done via hypnosis. When we are reborn our memories are sort of erased & new/fresh memories are allocated to us. Hence we don't remember our past lives. But there is 'reminiscence' which is the memory of the soul which can still recall past events.
Why don't we remember our past lives? Blavatsky, Modern Theosophy

Its difficult to conform what you experienced in the hypnosis actually happened or were some manifestations of your fantasies or random thoughts by the subconscious mind. It could be something lke a dream but not an incident. Nevertheless, I wouldn't still mind doing it.

----------


## Deacan Lionsbane

I have done this to a friend of mine on several occasions. She was going through a rough patch with her abilities and came to be for advice and asked if this could be done. To her request I went down this path with her, I made notes (as I always do) with everything she said. Once this was over, we discussed what she saw/felt, which helped her with the issues she was facing.

So in short, yes i've tried it, it can be interesting. Especially since I ask a few things before I go through with things like this.

If you are going to do it, find someone reputable or someone you trust then go from there.

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Hypnosis is a sketchy thing at best to put oneself through. Even the Amazing Kreskin, arguably one of the most famous stage hypnotists and a legitimately trained hypno-therapist, said that there were no benefits that could be gained from a hypnotic state that could not be similarly gained through a regular waking state with the proper motivation. As a methodology hypnosis leaves much to be desired, particularly when you are talking about subconscious memory.

Personally I've found the idea of past lives to be somewhat odd. To my mind there are two ways reincarnation can work. You either have a choice in the matter or you don't. Now if you have a choice why would you want to come back here and be stupid, sickly, and caged in a fleshy shell again? It contravenes everything that most reasonable people would choose if the other option was an immortal state as perceptive energy. Now it could be argued that one achieves a certain level of enlightenment after death but, I don't see why. We die just a little less ignorant than we were born. Now if you have no choice in the matter, or even worse if it is dictated by accrued karma, and I use the word loosely, why would you want to examine all that sickness, misery, and crap? It's a somewhat hopeless existence eternally tied to this world without the chance to move beyond it. Reincarnation always sounded like prison to me and to that end I do not want to revisit my old cell.

Of course it could be argued that what we experience as "past lives" in such regressions are actually an atavistic information transfer function in our DNA that allowed us to pass on key knowledge before we developed spoken language. Of course that is completely speculative and more or less my own personal theory. More to the point I have heard, but not personally experienced for the aforementioned reasons, that sensory deprivation can facilitate regressions and don't have to be guided by a hypnotist. It is also much less complicated than self hypnosis and works on everyone regardless of mental fortitude.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Well if you mean is there an afterlife only the dead can tell you for sure but, I think it is likely that there is given the anecdotal evidence for it. Whether one can sense it coming I'd say yes to that as well. I mean if you're sick and dieing you know when the end is coming because you can feel your body shutting down. If you're a better than average observer you can even get a split second notification of your own impending demise by truck or whatever accident might befall you. Some families are even supposed to have spirits or faeries that warn them when someone is about to die.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

The ones generally responsible for telling you your time is up are the Bean Sidhe and they tend to wail as opposed to whisper.

----------


## Apple

I wonder why no one really answered your question? Maybe because they dont know.

Anyway,

Try trance/journeying. Some mantras/invocations while on your trance/journey could also be very beneficial, and perhaps supply you with more cosmic energy to enable you and guide you.

----------


## Apple

> Meditation and self-hypnosis may take years to learn. If you want to know and dont want to practice for months or years you should go to an hypnotist.


 :Rolleyes:  That is complete hogwash. More of the same typical disempowering/ self limiting hogwash too popular in the occult current for some damn reason.... oh ya, this age old reason - people are afraid of their own power.
People can go from 0 to 60, and they do, more often than you think. The only reason it might take years for someone to learn to meditate would be their own blocks, which is their stupid problem, not necessarily yours or mine.

recipe for instant meditation - relax, close your eyes, breath slowly, allow the blackness to envelope you, try idoing a mantra in your mind, invoke something, whatever. If that takes you more than 10 minutes to learn your probably a retard

----------


## Apple

And dont forget the other reason folks - commercialism. Everyone is trying to sell bullshit. Proffessional hypnotist my ass. LAMOOOOO!

----------


## Norin

I still haven't heard too many decent reasons why people would want to do past life regressions or generally find out more about past lives.

You go back and you see you're a pig. Your favorite mother's tit was 3'rd from the left side, and you had 6 brothers. 2 of them were complete arses and kept bullying you around when it was feeding time. You didn't grow as big as them, cause they were always eating more than you, and wham, a few months later you were cut and gutted, like a pig. The END.

Wow, helped a LOT to put things in perspective. Can we do another one next ? Perhaps that time I was a bird and got shot by a hunter ? Or that time the eagle got me, that was action-packed! Or that one lifetime when I thought I would freeze to death in winter, but then actually spring came, and I starved to death instead, cause all the rest of my pack had frozen  :Smile: 



Ah past lives are fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Norin

> It may explain why different things happens in your life. 
> 
> YouTube - Reincarnation, BORN AGAIN?


Meh, not so sure of the use of this. If you already believe in reincarnation (which I assume one would, if looking for specific past lives) then what's the point?

You go back, and see an equally boring or mundane life as you have now, only chances are, with less hygiene, more hardship, and way more ignorance. Wars, plague, etc.

Even if you are handicapped in this life because you were scum and a villain in the last one, how exactly would that info help you? Furthermore you may find GREAT injustices happening either from yourself, or against yourself. How would all that trouble/drama help you constructively? Suppose you find out that you were a white guy that got killed in some riot, by a bunch of angry black slaves. Or the other way around, black guy hanged by the KKK. Would that REALLY improve the way you work in society from now on?

If you have any belief in Karma and reincarnation, then generally all of us have been both very good in some lifetimes, and very bad in others. Why would one need the gory details?

----------


## Apple

> i said *may*. Its not easy for everybody to learn. And no, if it takes longer than 10 minutes to learn you are not retarded. Thats just plain bullshit said by someone who has a big ego and dont know how people are. Do you have a braindamage or something?


hahaha! Me big dum dum! I like you... You make dum dum smile, give me dum dum big hug!!

----------


## Apple

As to why past life knowledge is useful, there are a great variety of reasons. if it wasnt useful, i dont know why it would ever come up, or why they would even exist. For us dum dums to have the ridiculous audacity to assume past lives are insignifigant, from our tiny tiny limited dum dum perspectives (most here anyway) is nearly pathetic enough as assuming that the universe is just as much of a dum dum as you are, which is totally offensive and idiotic to the universe.

Now some of the reasons past lives are important are......
Knowing your "lines", this is very important because it is who you are (which you probably dont know yet if your stupid, like most of us) and your line will lead you to the ultimate source you should be working with on your way back to the godhead. 

I dont know why, but I actualy feel dirty talking about this for some reason. Probably not the right place... but im bored and I miss my boyfriend so I made the dumb mistake of spouting out divine wisdom to the wind. I guess its the dum part of me that wants to change the world sometimes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Light

It is an interesting subject to read about and learn. However, very dissapointing to read some vocabulary in this thread...Please, can those things be left out. We can disagree and respect each others different opinions, without having this here...there is enough of that elsewhere on the net and it would be nice to keep this place clean. Thank you !

----------


## MistressVampirella

> Inspite of some criticisms, I would like to go for it.Has anyone tried it?



In regards to past life regression... I have relived many lives over the last 15 years or so. The first attempt was via a hypnotherapist but hypnotherapy does not always work for everyone. The first session I had a blockage and had to deal with that. The second session, was successful and I began recalling things that I needed to recall about a past life that was haunting me with glimpses and questions that would not go away. 

After the second session, I began meeting others whom I have had past lives with and the answers came either by using a magick mirror made for seeing or through a regressive meditation that was taught to me. 

Over the years as I have grown stronger and learned a great deal more in my journey, the past lives come now when I am meant to know them, with ease. Sometimes they are pasts I REALLY do not want to know but need to know. 

Be sure that you are prepared to truly venture into the past because you might not want to know some of the truth you may be shown if it is not nice or positive. 

Explore the different methods out there and see what works best with you.

----------


## Apple

> It is an interesting subject to read about and learn. However, very dissapointing to read some vocabulary in this thread...Please, can those things be left out. We can disagree and respect each others different opinions, without having this here...there is enough of that elsewhere on the net and it would be nice to keep this place clean. Thank you !


I'm such a bitch, lol. Sorry about that, i have a tendency to get violent sometimes.  :Tongue:  I just get irritated when people try to dimiss things or give advice about things they know nothing about, especially that which is sacred.

----------


## Apple

> In regards to past life regression... I have relived many lives over the last 15 years or so. The first attempt was via a hypnotherapist but hypnotherapy does not always work for everyone. The first session I had a blockage and had to deal with that. The second session, was successful and I began recalling things that I needed to recall about a past life that was haunting me with glimpses and questions that would not go away. 
> 
> After the second session, I began meeting others whom I have had past lives with and the answers came either by using a magick mirror made for seeing or through a regressive meditation that was taught to me. 
> 
> Over the years as I have grown stronger and learned a great deal more in my journey, the past lives come now when I am meant to know them, with ease. Sometimes they are pasts I REALLY do not want to know but need to know. 
> 
> Be sure that you are prepared to truly venture into the past because you might not want to know some of the truth you may be shown if it is not nice or positive. 
> 
> Explore the different methods out there and see what works best with you.


Hypnosis may at times work for some people, but I personally am very uncomfortable with the idea of some therapist tinkering with my head. WHen I was younger and more vulnerable I had some terrible experiances that took alot of time and hard work to recover from. In my opinion I would recommend finding a trustworthy and competent shaman instead. That way the shaman is helping you take your power back, rather than you giving it to, or leaving it in the hands of someone else. When it comes to this kind of stuff you have to be very careful.

With respect to your opinions soddex i dont think people even have years to learn this stuff I think were just about out of time, but that is just my opinion. People are going to have to shape up, or else....

----------


## Apple

> For once I have to agree 
> 
> And maybe it will not take years, but for some it can take a very long time. It does not take 10 minutes for everybody as you claimed.



Hehe. Well there was some humor in that. Sometimes I like to get peoples goat. The effect of telling someone there a retard if they cant learn to meditate might have positive effect on some people, and anyway, it is an alternative to the 40 days in the desert dogma, which is enough to discourage alot of people.

Pardon me for my rough playfulness. I'm going through kundalini awakening and its sort of equivalant to leviathan having pms

----------


## devakxes

This is an itchy topic because not all spirits have the same cycles because every person has a unique spirit.

Psychic vampires, for example, remember past lives vividly and easily. Their ''ray of consciousness'' does not disconnect from the astral form in death but resides in it. Some people their astral form dies and then they return with a new one and start a whole cycle of new lessons. Others simply incarnate to a higher state of human quality... similar to how animals spirits incarnate into higher states until they have their own energy body (astral form) and mind. 

If anything, one should find out what kind of astral entity you are and your relationship to the universe. Ultimately this also involves for most learning about your Higher Self (Holy Guardian Angel).

----------


## Apple

> This is an itchy topic because not all spirits have the same cycles because every person has a unique spirit.
> 
> Psychic vampires, for example, remember past lives vividly and easily. Their ''ray of consciousness'' does not disconnect from the astral form in death but resides in it. Some people their astral form dies and then they return with a new one and start a whole cycle of new lessons. Others simply incarnate to a higher state of human quality... similar to how animals spirits incarnate into higher states until they have their own energy body (astral form) and mind.


I find what you said very interesting. When I reflect on some of the more acclomplished, "evolved" psychic vampires ive come across, they had an attitude of almost complete bordem, a taxing familiarity with life, from top to bottom, and that special kind of coldness (Damn those glittering cherubs... they're nothing but the devils toddlers!) They are fun to play with though. If only there was more time I would make it a hobby to hunt them.

----------


## Ransford

Age regression employs hypnosis to recall memories from an earlier time in a patientÃ¢â¬â¢s life to recall the very first time they experienced the problem or bad experience they are trying to correct. Under hypnosis, the patient will experience all the emotion, pain and pleasure exactly the way they did the first time the psychological problem showed up.. It differs from other hypnotherapy methods because it explores the origin of an issue through past experiences to resolve it. This is always necessary for most other hypnotherapy cases. Thus age regression hypnosis therapyÃ¢â¬âalso known as hypnoanalysis reaches the subconscious mind by accessing memories.

----------

